# Explorer Error 0xc0000022



## MaksPyn (Dec 12, 2005)

This Pc is running Windows XP Home, and when it starts up it gives an error "Explorer.exe - 0xc0000022".

No new hardware was added, or any new software, just one morning for no reason at all it just started doing this.

I can start Taskmanager up and run pretty much anything i want but explorer.

Has anyone ever seen/fixed this problem before? :4-dontkno


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Hello and Welcome to TSF

First try and Run the System File Checker

Go to the Run box on the Start Menu and type in:

sfc /scannow ( sfc if not reconized)

This command will immediately initiate the Windows File Protection service to scan all protected files and verify their integrity, replacing any files with which it finds a problem. You will need your Windows cd. 

If this does not resolve your issue try a Repair Install

Set the computer to boot from cd first in the BIOS
Place the xp cd in cdrom and reboot
Boot from the xp cd and choose install
Ignore the first repair option and continue with install
When windows finds the previous installation and offers to repair
then do the repair
If you have xp sp2 installed it needs to be incorporated into your xp disk or it will not offer the repair option only the clean install


How to perform a Repair Installation of Windows XP


----------



## MaksPyn (Dec 12, 2005)

The sfc option did not work it would not run, but i got it working eventually by doing a windows repair.

Thanks for the help Geekgirl.:laugh:


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Glad you got it resolved :sayyes:

Make sure you download all your Critical Updates and Service packs again


----------

